
Ask HN: Have we abandoned Julian Assange? - rory_isAdonk
Previously asked here on this website. Asking again due to Craig Murrays on going coverage of the trial being posted here.<p>Please vote below.
======
rory_isAdonk
Yes.

------
rory_isAdonk
No.

